# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design > Pathfinder Dread Necromancer Pathfinder update (WIP)

## Diachronos

My main reason for this is that Aludrin's original build of the Dread Necromancer, while amazing, doesn't transfer to Pathfinder very seamlessly. For the most part it works (mainly some skill updates and working around the lack of a rebuke mechanic), but after updating the immediate problems you start running into others. Channel Negative Energy effectively replaces Negative Energy Burst, so that ability pretty much gets scrapped, which leaves some dead spaces in the level progression. Not to mention that a number of the spells on the Dread Necromancer's 3.5 list didn't get transferred to Pathfinder, and the addition of some more spells that belong on the Dread Necro list (Lesser Animate Dead, for one!). 
While I have found some Pathfinder versions of the Dread Necro, they all use the atrociously bad version that Wizards printed in Heroes of Horror, and there's no way in the Nine Hells that I'm going to work with that piece of garbage. 

I'm trying to keep it relatively the same as the original, just updating it a bit to (hopefully) fit the new system better and bring them more in line with the buffs that the other classes received.

*Class Skills*
The Dread Necromancer's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Disguise (Cha), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge(arcana) (Int), Knowledge(religion) (Int), Linguistics (Int), Profession (Wis), Spellcraft (Int), Stealth (Dex)

*Skill Points:* 4 + Int modifier

*Spoiler*
Show

Skills are unchanged for the most part, but a few were updated to their Pathfinder version; Decipher Script became Linguistics, Concentration was rolled into Spellcraft, and Hide was added to Stealth.


*Hit Dice:* d8
*Starting Gold:* 3d6 x 10

*Spoiler*
Show

Since they're more of a front-line fighter than typical casters, it made sense to bump up their HD. The starting gold is a little higher than a Wizard's, the reason being that it adds a little flavor; you're using corpses as your primary tool, and a dead person doesn't really _need_ that gold anymore...


*DDREAD NECROMANCER*
Level
Base Attack Bonus
Fort Save
Ref Save
Will Save
Special
1st
2nd
3rd
4th
5th
6th
7th
8th
9th

1st
+0
+0
+0
+2
Charnel Touch, Channel Negative Energy 1d6, Command Undead
3









2nd
+1
+0
+0
+3
Necromantic Talent
4









3rd
+1
+1
+1
+3
Channel Negative Energy 2d6
5









4th
+2
+1
+1
+4
Mental Bastion +2, Advanced Learning, Charnel Reflex, Necromantic Talent
6
3








5th
+2
+1
+1
+4
Undead Mastery (Minor), Channel Negative Energy 3d6
6
4








6th
+3
+2
+2
+5
Necromantic Talent
6
5
3







7th
+3
+2
+2
+5
Channel Negative Energy 4d6
6
6
4







8th
+4
+2
+2
+6
Advanced Learning, Charnel Critical, Necromantic Talent
6
6
5
3






9th
+4
+3
+3
+6
Mental Bastion +4, Channel Negative Energy 5d6
6
6
6
4






10th
+5
+3
+3
+7
Undead Mastery (Lesser), Necromantic Talent
6
6
6
5
3





11th
+5
+3
+3
+7
Channel Negative Energy 6d6
6
6
6
6
4





12th
+6/+1
+4
+4
+8
Advanced Learning, Charnel Aim, Necromantic Talent
6
6
6
6
5
3




13th
+6/+1
+4
+4
+8
Channel Negative Energy 7d6
6
6
6
6
6
4




14th
+7/+2
+4
+4
+9
Mental Bastion +6, Necromantic Talent
6
6
6
6
6
5
3



15th
+7/+2
+5
+5
+9
Undead Mastery, Channel Negative Energy 8d6
6
6
6
6
6
6
4



16th
+8/+3
+5
+5
+10
Advanced Learning, Charnel Threat, Necromantic Talent
6
6
6
6
6
6
5
3


17th
+8/+3
+5
+5
+10
Channel Negative Energy 9d6
6
6
6
6
6
6
6
4


18th
+9/+4
+6
+6
+11
Craft Wondrous Item, Necromantic Talent
6
6
6
6
6
6
6
5
3

19th
+9/+4
+6
+6
+11
Channel Negative Energy 10d6
6
6
6
6
6
6
6
6
4

20th
+10/+5
+6
+6
+12
Undead Transformation, Undead Mastery (Greater), Advanced Learning, Improved Charnel Critical, Necromantic Talent
6
6
6
6
6
6
6
6
5



*Class Features*
All of the following are class features of the Dread Necromancer.

*Weapon and Armor Proficiencies:*
The Dread Necromancer is proficient with all simple weapons and one martial weapon of her choice. Her choice of martial weapon is made when the character takes the first level of Dread Necromancer and cannot be changed.
Dread necromancers are also proficient with light armor, but not with shields. The somatic components required for dread necromancer spells are simple, so members of this class can cast dread necromancer spells while wearing light armor without incurring the normal arcane spell failure chance. She still incurs the normal arcane spell failure chance for arcane spells derived from other classes. In addition, if a dread necromancer wears medium or heavy armor, or uses a shield, she incurs the same chance of arcane spell failure as any other arcane caster if the spell in question has a somatic component (and most do).

*Spoiler*
Show

Proficiencies are fine as-is, so I didn't see a need to update any of them.


*Spellcasting:*
A dread necromancer casts arcane spells, which are drawn from the dread necromancer's spell list. Like a sorcerer, she can cast any spell she knows without preparing it ahead of time. When a dread necromancer gains access to a new level of spells, she automatically knows all spells for that level given on the dread necromancer's spell list. Dread necromancers can also add spells to their spell list through the advanced learning ability as they increase in level (see below).
To cast a spell, a dread necromancer must have a Charisma score of 10 + the spell's level. The Difficulty Class for saving throws against a dread necromancer's spell is 10 + spell level + Charisma modifier. Like other spellcasters, a dread necromancer can only cast a certain amount of spells each day (detailed in the above table).

*Spoiler*
Show

No reason to change this either, the only thing that really changed is that they don't have the cantrip slots anymore.


*Charnel Touch (Su):*
Negative energy flows through a Dread Necromancer's body, concentrating in her hands. A number of times per day equal to 3 + her Charisma modifier, she can make a melee touch attack that deals 1d4 negative energy damage. This attack can be used at range using the _spectral hand_ spell.

At 4th level, the Dread Necromancer threatens attacks of opportunity with her Charnel Touch, if not armed with a melee weapon and possessing a free hand. Attacks of opportunity made with Charnel Touch count toward her daily limit. The damage done by Charnel Touch also scales to 1d8.

At 8th level, the Dread Necromancer's Charnel Touch becomes more unstable with power. Her Charnel Touch attack now deals X3 damage on a critical, and she uses her Charisma modifier instead of her Strength or Dexterity modifier on the critical confirmation roll. She can also perform a Coup de Grace using her Charnel Touch as the weapon, and she adds her Charisma modifier to her Charnel Touch damage. 

At 12th level, the Dread Necromancer can add half of her Charisma modifier on top of the regular attack roll of her Charnel Touch ability. She may make a full attack with her Charnel Touch as if doing so with a melee weapon; this consumes one daily use of her Charnel Touch. 

At 16th level, this ability gains 5' of reach on top of the normal reach for the Dread Necromancer. Critical threat range increases to 19-20. 

At 20th level, the critical damage of the Dread Necromancer's Charnel Touch increases to x4 and the critical threat range increases to 18-20.

*Spoiler*
Show

Instead of gaining the crit chance at level 8, they can do it from level 1 now, and the crit modifier goes up to X3 at level 8 instead. Otherwise unchanged. 
EDIT 10/28: Adding a daily limit to avoid abuse, as well as the option to do a full attack if their BAB allows for one. 


*Channel Negative Energy (Su):*
A Dread Necromancer can channel negative energy through her body as a cleric of her level (see the cleric class feature described on page 40 of the _Core Rulebook_).

*Command Undead:*
Dread Necromancers get Command Undead as a bonus feat at level 1.

*Spoiler*
Show

Turning and Rebuking didn't make it from 3.5 to Pathfinder, so something else had to be done. Giving them channel energy and Command Undead, like what Necromancy-specialized Wizards get, seemed like a fitting choice. The main difference is that they get to keep the original effect of Channel Energy, since they would've gotten a similar effect out of Negative Energy Burst anyway. 


*Necromantic Talent:*
Necromantic Talent: The Dread Necromancer's experience with negative energy grants her special talents that enhance her necromantic power. At 2nd level and every 2 levels after, the dread necromancer may choose one of the talents listed below.

*Advanced Learning:* At fourth level, and every four levels after, a dread necromancer can add a spell to her spell list. This may be any spell from the Necromancy school or with the Evil descriptor, or any other spell from the Wizard/Sorcerer or Cleric spell lists. The Dread Necromancer is restricted on what level of spell they may select:
Spells from the Necromancy school or with the Evil descriptor: The spell may be of a level up to the highest level the Dread Necromancer can cast, and it is added as a spell of equal level to its original level (if the spell is available at different levels for different classes, use the lowest level)Wizard/Sorcerer spells: The spell must be at least one level lower than the highest-level spell the Dread Necromancer can cast, and it is added as a spell one level higher than its original level (for example, the Dread Necromancer can't add _fireball_ unless she can cast 4th level spells, and _fireball_ would be a 4th level spell in her list)Cleric spells: The spell must be at least two levels lower than the highest-level spell the Dread Necromancer can cast, and it is added as a spell two levels higher than its original level (for example, the Dread Necromancer can't add _cure light wounds_ unless she can cast 3rd level spells, and _cure light wounds_ would be a 3rd level spell in her list
*Spoiler*
Show

Modified to give easier access to new spells.


*Mental Bastion:*
Starting at 4th level, the dread necromancer gains a +2 bonus to saving throws against sleep, poison, paralysis, disease and stunning. This bonus increases to +4 at 9th level, and +6 at 14th level.

*Spoiler*
Show

Also unchanged


*Undead Mastery:*
All undead creatures created by a dread necromancer of at least 5th level gain a +2 enhancement bonus to Strength and Dexterity and 1 additional hit point per Hit Die.
In addition, the dread necromancer's limit for controlling creatures created by the animate dead spell changes from 4 Hit Die per caster level to (4 + 1/2 of her Charisma modifier) HD per caster level.

At 10th level this bonus increases to +4 Strength and Dexterity, +2 hitpoints per hit die and the dread necromancer adds her entire Charisma modifier to each caster level of her control limit instead of half. The Dread Necromancer also counts as having the Corpsecrafter feat for the purpose of qualifying for other feats in the Corpsecrafter line, but the effects apply to all undead creatures created, not just those created by necromancy spells. A Dread Necromancer that already has Corpsecrafter immediately replaces it with another feat from that feat line upon reaching level 10.

At 15th level this bonus increases to +6 Strength and Dexterity, +3 hit points per HD and the Dread Necromancer adds 1.5 times her Charisma modifier to the number of HD of undead per caster level that she can control. 

At 20th level this bonus increases to +8 Strength and Dexterity, +4 hit points per HD and the Dread Necromancer adds twice her Charisma modifier to the number of HD of undead per caster level that she can control. 
*Spoiler*
Show

There is literally nothing I can think of that would make this better without making it utterly overpowered.


*Craft Wondrous Item:*
At 18th level, the dread necromancer gains Craft Wondrous Item as a bonus feat. This helps her prepare the phylactery required for her undead ascension. If she already has the Craft Wondrous Item feat, she may instead choose another item creation feat or a necromantic talent. 

*Spoiler*
Show

I see no reason to change this, other than adding something for those who decide to take CWI early.


*Undead Ascension:*
At 20th level, the Dread Necromancer takes her final steps into undeath. Her type changes to Undead, and she gains the typical traits of an undead creature, such as their immunities and the way they are affected by positive and negative energy. She no longer has a Constitution score; recalculate her hit points using her Charisma modifier instead of her Constitution modifier, but do not reroll HD. 
In addition to her undead traits, the Dread Necromancer gains channel resistance +6, and she takes on the aspects of a certain type of undead creature, chosen from the list below. She does so through a 24-hour ritual that requires 1000gp of black onyx, as well as a special phylactery worth 100,000gp; she may perform the ritual again at a later time to change her aspect, though the ritual may only be performed once per week. 
If the Dread Necromancer is slain, her body reforms near the phylactery and awakens 1 week later; she may perform the ritual to regain her aspect (or another aspect) as normal. If her phylactery is destroyed before she awakens, she is permanently slain. 

*Spoiler: Aspect of the Lich*
Show


* _Abilities:_ The Dread Necromancer gains +2 Int, +2 Wis, and +2 Cha. 
* _Defensive Abilities:_ The Dread Necromancer gains immunity to cold and electricity, and +5 natural armor.
* _Special Abilities:_ The Dread Necromancer chooses two of the following traits: 
** _Necrotic Touch:_ The Dread Necromancer's Charnel Touch becomes more powerful. The ability now deals (2d8 + Cha + 1/2 class level) damage. 
** _Terrifying Aura:_ The Dread Necromancer gains a fear aura that extends out to 60 ft. Any creatures inside the aura that look at the Dread Necromancer must pass a Will save (DC 10 + 1/2 the Dread Necromancer's level + Cha); creatures with 5 or fewer HD that fail the save become frightened, and all other creatures that fail the save become shaken. The effect lasts for one round per Dread Necromancer level, and any creatures that pass the Will save are immune to the Dread Necromancer's Terrifying Aura for 24 hours. 
*Special:* A Dread Necromancer with the _Fear Aura_ talent increases the DC of the save by 2, and any creature that fails its save while within 5 feet of the Dread Necromancer becomes panicked, regardless of its HD. 
** _Charnel Paralysis:_ The Dread Necromancer may choose to forgo dealing damage with her Charnel Touch in favor of permanently paralyzing them. If the attack hits, the target must pass a Fortitude save (DC 10 + 1/2 class level + Cha) or become permanently paralyzed. _Remove paralysis_ and any effects that can remove curses will remove the paralysis. A target inflicted by Charnel Paralysis appears dead, but a DC 20 Perception or DC 15 Heal check reveals that they're still alive.
** _Damage Reduction:_ The Dread Necromancer gains DR 15/magic and bludgeoning. 
*Special:* A Dread Necromancer with the _Lich Body_ talent may increase her damage reduction against a single attack to 20/magic and bludgeoning a number of times per day equal to her Charisma modifier. Doing so is an immediate action; she must declare that she is using the ability before an attack roll is made, and the use is still expended even if the attack misses. 



*Spoiler: Aspect of the Vampire*
Show


* _Abilities:_ The Dread Necromancer gains Str +6, Dex +4, Int +2, Wis +2, and Cha +4.
* _Defensive Abilities:_ The Dread Necromancer gains resist 10 cold and electricity, and +6 natural armor.
* _Weaknesses:_ The Dread necromancer gains light blindness, and takes 2d6 damage each round she is exposed to direct sunlight or immersed in moving water. A Dread Necromancer whose race grants her a base swim speed does not take damage while in water. 
* _Special Attacks:_ The Dread Necromancer chooses two of the following traits:
** _Fast healing:_ The Dread Necromancer gains fast healing 5. If the vampire is in direct sunlight or immersed in running water, her fast healing does not function.
** _Gaseous form:_ As a standard action, the Dread Necromancer can assume _gaseous form_ at will (caster level 5th), but it can remain gaseous indefinitely and has a f ly speed of 20 feet with perfect maneuverability.
** _Vampiric Charnel Touch:_ Whenever the Dread Necromancer deals damage to a living creature with her Charnel Touch, she regains hit points equal to half the damage dealt, rounded down. 
** _Children of the Night:_ Once per day, the Dread Necromancer can call forth 1d6+1 rat swarms, 1d4+1 bat swarms, or 2d6 wolves as a standard action. These creatures arrive in 2d6 rounds and serve the Dread Necromancer for up to 1 hour.



*Spoiler: Aspect of the Spirit*
Show


* _Abilities:_  The Dread Necromancer gains +4 Cha. 
* _Incorporeal_: The Dread Necromancer becomes incorporeal. She gains a deflection bonus to her AC equal to her Charisma modifier, and her attacks ignore armor like a typical incorporeal creature's would. She also loses her previous speed and gains a fly speed of 30 with perfect maneuverability. 
The Dread Necromancer may choose to manifest into a physical form for one minute per class level per day; she does not need to use each minute consecutively, but she must use the ability in 1-minute intervals. While manifesting, she becomes corporeal again; she regains her original movement speed(s), and loses her deflection bonus and ability to ignore a creature's armor with her attacks (excluding touch attacks).
* _Special Abilities_: The Dread Necromancer chooses two of the following traits:
** _Manifesting Touch:_ The Dread Necromancer may use any weapon or piece of armor while incorporeal, even if it does not have the _ghost touch_ quality.
** _Charnel Drain:_ The Dread Necromancer may choose to drain a target's ability score with her Charnel Touch instead of dealing damage. When using this ability, her Charnel Touch instead deals 1d4 drain to an ability score of her choice, and she heals 5 hit points with each successful use of the attack. 
** _Ghostly Wail:_ The Dread Necromancer may project a an unnatural wail that rends her opponents' bodies and strikes fear into their hearts. The wail is a 30-foot cone that deals 1d8 damage per class level, and causes any creatures within its area to become panicked for 2d4 rounds. Creatures affected who pass a Will save (DC 10 + 1/2 class level + Cha) take half damage and are shaken for 1d3 rounds. The Dread Necromancer may use this ability a number of times per day equal to her Charisma modifier. 
** _Malevolence_: Once per round, the Dread Necromancer can merge its body with a creature on the Material Plane. This ability is similar to a _magic jar_ spell, except that it does not require a receptacle. To use this ability, the Dread Necromancer must be adjacent to the target. The target can resist the attack with a successful Will save. A creature that successfully saves is immune to that Dread Necromancers malevolence for 24 hours.
** _Poltergeist_: The Dread Necromancer gains _animate objects_ and _telekinesis_ (caster level 12th) as spell-like abilities; she may use each as a standard action once every 1d6 rounds. 


((WIP!))

----------


## Diachronos

And here's the updated spell list!

0th: Arcane Mark, Bleed, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Touch of Fatigue

1st Level: Bane, Blood Money, cause fear, chill touch, Detect Undead, Deathwatch, decompose corpse, doom, hide from undead, inflict light wounds, ray of enfeeblement, summon undead I, undetectable alignment

2nd Level: Blindness/Deafness, command undead, Darkness, Death Knell, Desecrate, Disguise Undead (SpC), false life, gentle repose, Ghoul Glyph (LM), ghoul touch, inflict moderate wounds, lesser animate dead, Ray of Weakness (SpC), scare, spectral hand, summon swarm, summon undead II, vomit swarm

3rd Level: Animate Dead, Crushing despair, death ward, halt undead, inflict serious wounds, Magic Circle against Good/Evil/Law/Chaos, ray of exhaustion, speak with dead, summon undead III, Undead Anatomy I, Undead Torch (SpC), vampiric touch

4th Level: Aura of Doom, Bestow curse, Burning Blood (SpC), contagion, dispel magic, enervation, black tentacles, fear, giant vermin, Greater False Life, inlfict critical wounds, phantasmal killer, poison, summon undead IV

5th Level: Blight, cloudkill, create undead, fire in the blood, greater dispel magic, insect plague, lesser planar binding, magic jar, mass inflict light wounds, nightmare, oath of blood, slay living, summon undead V, Undead Anatomy II, undeath to death, unhallow, waves of fatigue

6th Level: Acid fog, Awaken Undead (SpC), circle of death, eyebite, geas/quest, harm, Major Curse, Mass Contagion (SpC), mass inflict moderate wounds, planar binding, Revive Undead (SpC), summon undead VI, Undead Anatomy III, waves of exhaustion

7th Level: Control undead, destruction, finger of death, greater harm, mass inflict serious wounds, song of discord, summon undead VII, vile death

8th Level: Create greater undead, Energy Ebb (LM), Ghostform (LM), Horrid wilting, mass inflct critical wounds, Greater Planar Binding, summon undead VIII, symbol of death, Undead Anatomy IV

9th Level: Energy drain, imprison soul, mass harm, plague of undead, Power Word Kill, summon undead IX, wail of the banshee

*Spoiler*
Show

It's mostly the same, I just dropped a lot of the more unusual spells that came from supplemental books. 

Animate Dead got pushed up to level 3; the reason for that is that the only difference between it and Lesser Animate Dead is that the Lesser version doesn't let you make variant undead, which you won't have the spells or funds to do early on anyway. They now have Lesser Animate Dead as a 1st level spell, so they don't have to wait to start doing what their class was made to do.



Summon Undead I
Skeleton version of any non-Elemental from Summon Nature's Ally IZombie version of any non-Elemental from Summon Nature's Ally IHuman Warrior Skeleton, armed with small steel shield and longswordKobold Zombie, armed with heavy maceSummon Undead II
Skeleton version of any non-Elemental from Summon Nature's Ally IIVariant Skeleton version of any non-Elemental from Summon Nature's Ally IZombie version of any non-Elemental from Summon Nature's Ally IIVariant Zombie version of any non-Elemental from Summon Nature's Ally I1d3 of any creature from Summon Undead ISkeletal ChampionBugbear Zombie, armed with greatclubSummon Undead III
Skeleton version of any non-Elemental from Summon Nature's Ally IIIVariant Skeleton version of any non-Elemental from Summon Nature's Ally IIZombie version of any non-Elemental from Summon Nature's Ally IIIVariant Zombie version of any non-Elemental from Summon Nature's Ally II1d3 of any creature from Summon Undead II1d4+1 of any creature from Summon Undead IGhoulTroll SkeletonChimera ZombieSummon Undead IV
Skeleton version of any non-Elemental from Summon Nature's Ally IVVariant Skeleton version of any non-Elemental from Summon Nature's Ally IIIZombie version of any non-Elemental from Summon Nature's Ally IVVariant Zombie version of any non-Elemental from Summon Nature's Ally III1d3 of any creature from Summon Undead III1d4+1 of any creature from Summon Undead I-IIGhastWyvern ZombieSummon Undead V
Skeleton version of any non-Elemental from Summon Nature's Ally VVariant Skeleton version of any non-Elemental from Summon Nature's Ally IVZombie version of any non-Elemental from Summon Nature's Ally VVariant Zombie version of any non-Elemental from Summon Nature's Ally IV1d3 of any creature from Summon Undead IV1d4+1 of any creature from Summon Undead I-IIIShadowWightSummon Undead VI
Skeleton version of any non-Elemental from Summon Nature's Ally VIVariant Skeleton version of any non-Elemental from Summon Nature's Ally VZombie version of any non-Elemental from Summon Nature's Ally VIVariant Zombie version of any non-Elemental from Summon Nature's Ally V1d3 of any creature from Summon Undead V1d4+1 of any creature from Summon Undead I-IVMummyVampire SpawnSummon Undead VII
Skeleton version of any non-Elemental from Summon Nature's Ally VIVariant Skeleton version of any non-Elemental from Summon Nature's Ally VZombie version of any non-Elemental from Summon Nature's Ally VIVariant Zombie version of any non-Elemental from Summon Nature's Ally V1d3 of any creature from Summon Undead VI1d4+1 of any creature from Summon Undead I-VWraithMohrgSummon Undead VIII
Skeleton version of any non-Elemental from Summon Nature's Ally VIIVariant Skeleton version of any non-Elemental from Summon Nature's Ally VIZombie version of any non-Elemental from Summon Nature's Ally VIIVariant Zombie version of any non-Elemental from Summon Nature's Ally VI1d3 of any creature from Summon Undead VII1d4+1 of any creature from Summon Undead I-VIBanshee (Bestiary 2)VampireSummon Undead IX
Skeleton version of any non-Elemental from Summon Nature's Ally VIIIVariant Skeleton version of any non-Elemental from Summon Nature's Ally VIIZombie version of any non-Elemental from Summon Nature's Ally VIIIVariant Zombie version of any non-Elemental from Summon Nature's Ally VII1d3 of any creature from Summon Undead VIII1d4+1 of any creature from Summon Undead I-VIIDevourerGhost (has Corrupting Touch, Telekinesis, and Frightful Moan)

----------


## NeoSeraphi

...You don't get to arbitrarily decide when your ability crits. All abilities that require an attack roll threaten a critical hit on a natural 20 and deal double damage on a confirmation, unless they are explicitly stated otherwise (such as weapons with different threat ranges or higher multipliers).

----------


## Diachronos

> ...You don't get to arbitrarily decide when your ability crits.


The Charnel Touch ability wasn't my own idea, it's completely untouched from the way Aludrin set it up in his 3.5 update. Believe me, if I wasn't trying to keep everything as close to the original as possible it'd be critting from level 1.

----------


## Diachronos

_Bonus Feat_:
The dread necromancer may select one of the following feats as a bonus feat rather than choosing a necromantic talent, even if she doesn't meet the prerequisites: Channel Smite, Corpsecrafter, Deadly Chill, Destruction Retribution, Extra Channeling, Hardened Flesh, Nimble Bones, Undead Master
*Spoiler*
Show

Bonus feats are always a good alternative if there's nothing else that you want for that level! Most of them can be found in either the Core Rulebook or 3.5's Libris Mortis; the only exception is Undead Master, which is in Ultimate Magic
I don't think it's too much of a power boost to let them ignore prereqs for these feats. The only prerequisites for the feats on list are the ability to channel (class feature from level 1), Corpsecrafter (which is a moot point starting at level 10), and Spell Focus: Necromancy (which is Spell Focus, and generally overshadowed by pretty much everything), all of which can be met before the Dread Necromancer reaches level 2. 


_Bypass Resistance_:
The Dread Necromancer has discovered how to negate an undead creature's resistance to channeled energy. An undead creature that is targeted by the Dread Necromancer's Command Undead ability, as well as any other channeled energy abilities granted by class levels or feats, may only add half of its channel resistance to its Will save to resist the channeled energy effect. 
The Dread Necromancer may take this talent up to two times; the second time she selects it, undead targeted by her channeled energy effects may not add their channel resistance to their Will save at all.

_Channel Resistance_:
Undead under the dread necromancer's control gain channel resistance equal to one-third her class level (minimum +1, maximum +6 at level 18). 
*Spoiler*
Show

Seems like a standard kind of ability you'd give to undead to make them tougher.


_Lich Body (Ex)_:
The dread necromancer begins her journey into undeath. The first symptom is her body's increased resilience to physical harm. She gains DR 2/bludgeoning and magic. The damage reduction increases by 1 at 5th level and every odd-numbered level after (maximum 10 at 19th).
*Spoiler*
Show

Virtually the same as the original, except the effect still improves after 15th level


_Necromantic Familiar:_
The dread necromancer obtains an undead version of a typical wizard familiar. A dread necromancer's familiar gains the usual familiar benefits listed in the Core Rulebook with two exceptions. Its type becomes undead, and it does not gain the ability to speak with other creatures of its kind (unless the creature chosen automatically possesses the ability to speak with a verbal language). If the dread necromancer selects the Improved Familiar feat, she may obtain an undead version of any familiar that her level would permit.
A familiar can use its ability to deliver touch spells with the master's Charnel Touch, Scabrous Touch and Enervating Touch attacks. The master must use a standard action to imbue the touch attack into her familiar.
A necromantic familiar does not grant its master the typical bonus that a familiar of its type would (i.e., an undead snake familar does not grant its master a +3 bonus to Bluff checks). Instead, the familiar grants the dread necromancer a bonus to the number of undead that she can control; for the purposes of the Animate Dead spell, the dread necromancer counts as being one level higher when determining the total number of HD worth of undead that she can control. 
* *Special:* A Dread Necromancer who selects the Necromantic Familiar talent may not select the Skeletal Guardian talent.

_Undead Guardian:_
The Dread Necromancer obtains an undead minion (a human warrior skeleton or human warrior zombie) that serves her. Obtaining the guardian involves a 24-hour ritual and 100gp worth of materials. 
At first, the guardian is completely typical, but it gains power as the Dread Necromancer gains levels. The guardian has a number of Hit Dice equal to the necromancers HD. It also receives a bonus to its natural armor equal to one-half the Dread Necromancers HD, and a bonus equal to one-third of the Dread Necromancers class level to its Strength and Dexterity scores.
The Undead Guardian has an Intelligence score equal to (5 + 1/2 its master's HD). 
* *Special:* A Dread Necromancer who selects the Undead Guardian talent may not select the Necromantic Familiar talent. 

*Spoiler*
Show

The familiar has always been my #1 complaint about this class, as you were always forced to choose either a ghostly visage or something that doesn't fit the flavor of the class at all... unless you wanted to waste a feat on Stitched-Flesh Familiar. 
So instead of that nonsense, they get to choose either an undead version of a typical familiar or a more powerful skeleton minion. 
Necromantic Familiar talent effectively gives them the Stitched-Flesh Familiar feat for free. The control bonus from the Stitched-Flesh Familiar was buffed slightly, since it lets you keep the Charisma bonus granted by Undead Mastery instead of just being a straight 4-HD increase.
Undead Guardian is essentially the same as the Skeletal Minion ability from Unearthed Arcane, except you can also choose a zombie. While it's more powerful in sheer stats, it doesn't have the same special abilities that a familiar would have.

Being able to only have one of them is mainly to prevent the Dread Necromancer from having both a familiar and a powerful minion that can be easily obtained and replaced.


_Turn Undead_:
The Dread Necromancer gains Turn Undead as a bonus feat. She gains the ability to channel positive energy a number of times per day equal to 1+ her Charisma modifier, but only to use Turn Undead. The DC against the Dread Necromancer's Turn Undead ability is 10 + 1/2 Dread Necromancer level + Cha. 


_Charnel Shield_: 
The Dread Necromancer may expend a use of her Charnel Touch to create a barrier of negative energy around herself, absorbing blows and dealing damage to her attackers. She gains temporary hit points equal to twice her level plus her Charisma modifier, which last for 1 minute per 4 levels. Creatures who strike the Dread Necromancer with a melee attack take damage equal to half the damage dealt by the attack; this damage is negative energy damage, and so heals undead creatures. 

_Dark Sacrifice_:
The Dread Necromancer may sacrifice undead creatures she controls to heal her own wounds and ailments. As a standard action, she may sacrifice one of her undead creatures to heal 1d8 hit points per HD of the sacrificed undead, up to her maximum hit points or the current hit points of the sacrificed undead. She must be adjacent to the undead she is sacrificing, and using this ability provokes attacks of opportunity. 
When using this ability, the Dread Necromancer may sacrifice 2 HD worth of healing to heal 1d4 points of ability damage or cure herself of a disease, 3 HD worth of healing to cure herself of poison or curses, or 5 HD worth of healing to heal 1d4 points of ability drain or remove one temporary negative level from herself. She may choose to heal herself of more than one ailment at a time, though no more than the sacrificed undead's HD would allow. 
The Dread Necromancer must be at least 4th level to select this talent. 
*Special:* The Dread Necromancer may select this talent twice; if she has selected the ability twice, she may use Dark Sacrifice to heal an ally instead of herself by channeling the healing through her Charnel Touch. She must be adjacent to both the ally she wishes to heal and the undead she is sacrificing, and using this ability expends one of her daily uses of Charnel Touch. 

_Extra Charnel Touch_:
The Dread Necromancer may use her Charnel Touch more frequently. The number of times per day she can use her Charnel Touch increases by 2.
The Dread Necromancer must be at least 4th level to select this talent. It may be selected more than once. 
*Spoiler*
Show

I like being able to increase the number of times per day I can use something.


_Fear Aura (Su)_:
The dread necromancer may project a fear aura that extends 5 ft/3 levels (minimum 5ft) at will as a free action. Enemies in the area must succeed on a Will save (DC 10 + 1/2 her class levels + Cha modifier) or become shaken until they are no longer in the presence of the dread necromancer, requiring them to be over 10'/level away from the dread necromancer before the effect wears off. A creature who successfully saves cannot be affected by that dread necromancer's fear aura for 24 hours. The fear aura can be used to escalate an existing fear effect applied by a different source (you can't stack fear from your own fear aura) and the shaken effect it applies can be escalated by other sources (though the duration of the new effect ends when either source's duration ends, reverting back to the lesser fear level).
The dread necromancer must be at least 4th level to select this talent.
*Spoiler*
Show

Other than the fact that you can choose something else as your level 4 ability, this is unchanged. I debated over having the aura's range scale as well, but decided against it.


_Undead Empathy:_
The Dread Necromancer can improve the attitude of an undead creature, as if using Diplomacy to improve the attitude of a person. She rolls 1d20 and adds her level and Charisma modifier to determine the result. Against mindless undead, the creature's attitude is considered to be one step higher (typically causing it to be counted as Unfriendly rather than Hostile) for determining the check's DC. 


_Charnel Blast:_
The Dread Necromancer can use her Charnel Touch as a ranged touch attack, with a maximum range of 10ft/Dread Necromancer level. Charnel Blast consumes two of her daily Charnel Touch uses. 

_Disrupting Energy (Ex)_:
Through her study of negative energy and undead, the dread necromancer has discovered a way to attack undead with the very energy that animates them. When targeting an undead creature with her Charnel Touch or _Inflict_ spells, she may choose to have the effect deal damage to the undead instead of healing it; effectively, the spell or effect acts as if she were using positive energy instead of negative energy (so, for example, a bloody skeleton destroyed using this talent would count as being destroyed by positive energy, and would be truly destroyed). The dread necromancer may not use this talent to damage undead with Channel Negative Energy or a _Mass Inflict_ spell, as the focus required to alter the negative energy prevents her from doing so on a large scale.
The dread necromancer must be at least 6th level to select this talent.
*Spoiler*
Show

It never really made sense to me that a necromancer would have so many abilities that can create, control, or buff undead, and yet none that can actually destroy them outside of a single cantrip, which is only useful at low levels. Since giving them positive energy would make absolutely no sense at all, I started playing with the idea of a necromancer destroying undead by messing with the negative energy holding them together, either by "overloading" them or altering the energy in a way that destabilizes them.
The "single-target only" part is mainly to keep them from outshining the "traditional" undead slayers like clerics, and to avoid giving them extra effects on their Channel Energy ability. 


_Grave-touched:_
The dread necromancer has discovered a way to heal her own wounds using negative energy. She may heal herself with her Charnel Touch and _Inflict_ spells as if she were an undead creature, and when channeling negative energy to heal undead she may choose to include herself in the effect. This ability only affects her own spells and abilities; positive and negative energy from other sources will still affect her as normal.
The dread necromancer must be at least 6th level to select this talent, and may not select it if she already has an ability that allows her to be healed by negative energy. If she ever gains an ability that allows her to be healed by negative energy (such as her Undead Ascension at 20th level), the dread necromancer may replace this with another talent. 
*Spoiler*
Show

This seemed like the sort of trick that a necromancer would develop, so I added it. Not to mention that it cuts down on the min-maxing that comes with a class like this, so people won't automatically go for the undead race just so they get free healing. 


_Negative Energy Resistance:_
The dread necromancer gains a bonus equal to one-third her class level to saving throws made to resist negative energy effects, including energy drain, some ability drain and inflict spells.
The dread necromancer must be at least 6th level to select this talent.
*Spoiler*
Show

Not too much of a change to this, aside from the level you can get it and that it eventually gets a little stronger than the original version.


_Scabrous Touch (Su)_:
The dread necromancer can use her charnel touch to inflict disease on a creature she touches. This ability works like the contagion spell, inflicting the disease of her choice immediately, with no incubation period, unless the target makes a successful Fortitude save (DC 10 + 1/2 class level + her Cha modifier). Should the target fail the save, it immediately takes the initial ability damage of the disease, adding the dread necromancer's charisma modifier to the ability damage inflicted. The DC for subsequent saving throws to resist the effects of the disease depend on the disease inflicted, and secondary damage of the disease is unchanged.
Activating this feature is a swift action. The effect lasts until the dread necromancer makes a successful charnel touch attack. The spectral hand spell enables a dread necromancer to deliver scabrous touch from a distance.
A dread necromancer can use this ability once per day at level 6, and she must be at least level 6 to select this talent. This increases to 2/day at level 11, and 3/day at level 16. 
*Spoiler*
Show

Unchanged just like Fear Aura



_Corpse Explosion_:
The Dread Necromancer can send a surge of negative energy into an undead creature she controls or a corpse, causing it to explode in a shower of flesh and bone. As a standard action, she may expend one use of Channel Negative Energy to detonate an undead creature or a corpse that is within 60 ft. The explosion deals bludgeoning, slashing, and piercing damage to all creatures within its radius; affected creatures may make a Reflex save for half damage (DC 10 + 1/2 Dread Necromancer level + Cha). Non-magical clothing and armor are destroyed by the explosion, while magical clothing and armor are unaffected (though they are likely to be sent several yards away by the blast). The explosion's radius and damage are determined by the size category of the detonated corpse or undead, as shown in the table below. 
The Dread Necromancer must be at least 8th level to select this talent.
Size Category
Radius
Damage

Tiny
5ft
1/HD

Small
5ft
1d4/HD

Medium
10ft
1d6/HD

Large
15ft
1d8/HD

Huge
20ft
2d6/HD

Gargantuan
30ft
2d10/HD

Colossal
50ft
3d8/HD


*Spoiler*
Show


How many times have you found yourself unable to make use of a corpse because you're already controlling too many undead or don't have enough components? Or maybe a creature drops in the middle of a big fight and you can't (or don't want to) take the time to animate it? 
JUST BLOW IT UP!



_Immortal Terror_:
The dread necromancer has learned how to strike fear into the undead. She may treat undead as their original creature type for the purpose of her fear effects (for instance, a human skeleton would be counted as a humanoid). Mindless undead can be affected as well, though they receive a +2 bonus on their Will save to resist the effect.
The dread necromancer must be at least 8th level to select this talent.
*Spoiler*
Show

Nothing I can really explain for this one; I just like the idea of a necromancer being able to strike fear into the hearts of even the dead.



_Light Fortification:_
The dread necromancer gains 25% resistance to critical hits. This increases to 50% at level 16.
The dread necromancer must be at least level 10 to select this ability.
*Spoiler*
Show

Also unchanged aside from the minimum level. I didn't want it to be 9th since they don't get talents from odd-numbered levels, but putting it at 8th seemed too early.


_Repurposed Corpse_:
The dread necromancer has learned how to recycle her undead, allowing her to use the power of her current undead to help with the animation of new undead. When casting _Animate Dead_ or _Create Undead_, she may sacrifice any number of undead creatures (destroying them in the process, though this does not trigger effects that activate upon the undead's destruction) that are currently under her control to replace the material component cost of the spell. The total cost of the spell's components is reduced by 25g for every 2 HD sacrificed in this way; for example, a sacrificed ghoul (2 HD) would reduce the cost by 25g, while a sacrificed hill giant skeleton (10 HD) would reduce the cost by 125g. The dread necromancer must sacrifice all of an undead creature's HD when using this effect, and she may not sacrifice her undead familiar (if she has one). 
The dread necromancer must be at least level 10 to select this talent.
*Spoiler*
Show

Waste not, want not. This is a much more effective way to get rid of unwanted undead if you're intending to replace them, and also helps to cut down on the need to carry several thousand gp worth of black onyx just on the off chance that you want a new minion.
The "no death-triggered effect" clause is there because, if you're anything like me, you'll likely forget about the fact that your zombie is a plague zombie or that Destruction Retribution makes your undead explode when they die.




_Enervating Touch (Su)_:
The dread necromancer gains the ability to bestow negative levels with her Charnel Touch attack. Each day, she can bestow a total number of negative levels equal to her half of her class level, but no more than two with a single touch attack. The saving throw to remove the negative has a DC of 10 + 1/2 of her class level + Cha modifier. Activating and applying this class feature is identical to Scabrous touch. Scoring a critical hit with the Charnel Touch attack delivering the negative levels does not bestow additional levels on the target.
The dread necromancer must be at least 12th level to select this talent. At 17th level, the number of negative levels she can inflict per day becomes equal to her class level.

*Spoiler: Archetype-only Talents*
Show


_Channel Negative Energy_:
Gain the ability to channel negative energy a number of times per day equal to 1 + Cha. Effective cleric level is equal to class level. _This talent is only selectable by Dread Necromancers whose archetype removes their ability to channel negative energy_.

_Bonus Feats_:
The Dread Necromancer may select Command Undead as a bonus feat as one of her necromantic talents; she must have the Channel Negative Energy talent to select this. _This talent is only selectable by Dread Necromancers whose archetype removes their ability to channel negative energy_.

----------


## Thealtruistorc

My party will be very happy to know that this exists. 

This is really clever and interesting, although there doesn't seem to be enough necromantic talents to make it a very versatile class. I assume it is a work in progress, so I have an idea to add. I'll try to think of more.

Bypass Resistance
When using your command undead ability, the turn resistance of the creatures you are commanding is treated as being five points lower. You may select this talent twice, it's effects stack.

----------


## Diachronos

Even with the update, the spell list is fairly small and limited. It's a good-sized spell list for a spontaneous caster, yes, but I still feel like it's missing some things. 

For these spells, I'm actually considering leaving them out of the main spell list and giving them as additional options for Advanced Learning, seeing as their options from that are already pretty limited. More spells to come as I think of them!

*Tomb Grasp*
School: Necromancy; Level: Dread Necromancer 1
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Components: V, S, M (the finger bones of a humanoid creature)
Range: close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Target: One 10-foot square
Duration: 1 minute/level (D)
Saving Throw: See text; Spell Resistance: No

_The ground below rumbles as the spell is completed, and dozens of rotting and bony arms burst from the ground, grabbing and snatching at those in reach._

The spell fills a 10-foot square with grasping undead hands. Creatures in the are when the spell is cast must make a Reflex save or be grabbed by the hands, causing it to become entangled. Creatures can walk through or within the area at half normal speed with an Acrobatics check (DC equal to spell DC); failure causes the creature to become entangled, while failing the check by 5 or more causes the creature to fall prone as if tripped. Creatures that fall prone within the spell's area are seized by the hands and count as grappled (the CMB of the hands is equal to caster level + 2).
The hands can only affect living creatures that are touching the ground, and so have no affect on constructs, undead, or flying creatures that are in the air. 

*Spoiler*
Show

It felt like Dread Necromancers were lacking crowd-control abilities outside of fear effects and things that require Fortitude saves, and conjuring up some non-damaging hands to harass the enemy seemed like a reasonable option.




*Grave Mist*
School: Necromancy; Level: Dread Necromancer 2
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Components: V, S, M (A handful of dirt taken from a graveyard or tomb)
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Area: 20-ft. radius spread, 20 ft. high
Duration: 1 round/level
Saving Throw: None; Spell Resistance: See text

_With a gesture, you create a cloud of clammy, thin mist. The light in the area seems to dim as the mist appears, and a slight wind washes over the area, sending a chill down your spine._

This spell creates a thin mist within the spell's area.The mist is too thin to have any effect on vision, but the necromantic energy infused within it hampers the living. All living creatures within the mist become fatigued and take 1d6 points of cold damage per round.
If the spell fails to overcome a creature's spell resistance, the subject takes the cold damage but ignores the fatigue.
*Spoiler*
Show

Kelgore's Grave Mist was one of my favorite spells to take with Advanced Learning at level 4, and it still is.


*Necrotic Blast*
School: Necromancy; Level: Dread Necromancer 3
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Components: V, S, M (a ball of bat guano and grave dirt)
Range: long (400 ft. + 40 ft./level)
Area: 20-ft.-radius spread
Duration: instantaneous
Saving Throw: Reflex half; Spell Resistance: yes
_A small, semi-transparent skull shoots from your hand, cackling madly until it reaches its target, where it explodes in a crackling blast of negative energy._

_Necrotic Blast_ functions similarly to a _Fireball_ spell, with the following exceptions: the damage dealt is negative energy damage (meaning it heals undead and harms other creatures), and it deals 1d4/caster level instead of 1d6/caster level; the maximum is 10d4. 
*Spoiler*
Show

One thing I noticed about the Dread Necromancer is that it's severely lacking in AoE potential outside of abilities that either had a weak effect, small range, or extremely limited uses per day, and the only other way you're going to have much effect in a wide area is with your undead's attacks and special abilities (like Destruction Retribution).
Necrotic Blast helps to solve that, effectively giving the Necromancer the same sort of blastyness as a typical arcane caster. The damage die is lower to compensate for the fact that many creatures don't have a way to resist the damage, and the fact that you can drop it in the middle of your minions while they're attacking some big monster without any problems. 



*Wall of Bone*
School: Necromancy; Level: Dread Necromancer 6
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Components: V, S, M (a small jar of powdered bone)
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Effect: Wall of sharp bones that is one 5ft cube/level
Duration: 10 min/level (D)
Saving Throw: No; Spell Resistance: No
_At the spell's completion, an echoing laugh emerges from the air, and a large wall of sharpened ribs and skulls emerges from the ground between yourself and your foes._

_Wall of Bone_ creates a solid barrier of interlocking bones, each sharpened to a razor's edge. Any creature that starts its turn adjacent to the wall takes 1d4 slashing and piercing damage per 3 caster levels as the bones of the wall lash out, while a creature trying to force its way through takes 1d4 slashing and piercing damage per level each time it moves through. You may attempt to trap creatures within the wall as it forms, though they receive a Reflex save to avoid being trapped. A creature trapped within the wall takes damage as if it was forcing its way through on the turn the wall appears, then takes damage as normal afterward. 

The wall may be as thin as 5ft, and is comprised of a number of 5ft cubes equal to your caster level; the wall has 5 hardness and 5 hit points per foot of thickness, and possesses DR 5/bludgeoning. You may choose to reduce the number of cubes to half your caster level (rounded down) in order to instill the wall with a menacing aura, which forces any creature that attempts to strike the wall with a melee attack (excluding reach weapons) or approach within 5 feet of the wall to make a Will save; if the creature fails its save, it may not take any actions that turn other than to move away from the wall. 

While the wall is necromantic in nature, it is not considered an undead creature, and so is not affected by any spells or abilities that would affect an undead creature.
*Spoiler*
Show

I honestly don't know how powerful this is compared to other Wall spells; it may need to be moved to another level or have its effects modified to balance it

----------


## Diachronos

Human - Add +1/6 of a necromantic talent.Half-Orc - Add +1/3 of the Dread Necromancer's effective caster level when determining the duration of fear spells and effects.Half-Elf - Add +1/3 to the amount of damage dealt or damage healed when using channel energy.Elf - Add one spell from the wizard spell list to the Dread Necromancer's spells known; the spell must be at least one level lower than the highest level spell the Dread Necromancer can cast. The spell is treated as being one level higher.Dhampir - Add +1/2 to the Dread Necromancer's level for the purposes of determining the effects of her Charnel Touch.Samsaran - Add +1/2 to the Dread Necromancer's saves against death effects.Drow -Orc - Add +1 foot to the range of the Dread Necromancer's Fear Aura talent; this bonus has no effect until the Dread Necromancer has selected it 5 timesChangeling - Add one spell from the witch's spell list to the Dread Necromancer's spells known; the spell must be at least one level lower than the highest level spell the Dread Necromancer can cast. The spell is treated as being one level higher. 

I intend to add some Archetypes as well, but those will come later

----------


## Diachronos

*Death Knight*
*Spoiler*
Show


 *Skills:* The Death Knight adds Climb (Str) and Ride (Dex) to their list of class skills, and loses Disguise (Cha) and Stealth (Dex) as class skills. *Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* Death Knights are proficient with all simple and martial weapons, and with light armor. They may wear light without incurring the normal arcane spell failure chance. 
_This replaces the normal Dread Necromancer proficiencies._*Spells:* The Death Knight's number of spell slots at each level is reduced by 2. *Charnel Strike:* The Death Knight can channel negative energy through their weapon. At will, the Death Knight may enhance their weapon this way, dealing 1d4 negative energy damage in addition to the weapon's normal damage; this damage is not multiplied on a critical hit. The enhancement lasts until the end of the Death Knight's turn, and may not be used for attacks of opportunity. 
At 4th level, the Death Knight's Charnel Strike may be applied to attacks of opportunity, and the damage increases to 1d8.
At 8th level, the Death Knight's Charnel Strike damage now multiplies on a critical hit, using the critical multiplier of their weapon. In addition, they add 1/2 their Charisma modifier to the Charnel Strike damage. 
At 12th level, the Death Knight adds 1/2 their Charisma modifier to their attack rolls and critical confirmation rolls when using Charnel Strike, and they add their full Charisma modifier to the Charnel Strike damage.
At 16th level, the Death Knight adds their full Charisma modifier to their attack rolls and critical confirmation rolls when using Charnel Strike. 
At 20th level, the Death Knight's Charnel Strike increases the critical multiplier of their weapon by one step (so a X2 weapon would become a X3 weapon), and when rolling the weapon and Charnel Strike damage they may choose to apply the higher roll to both effects. 
_This ability replaces Charnel Touch_ *Charnel Guidance:* When using their Charnel Strike, the Death Knight's base attack bonus is equal to their class level. 
_This replaces Channel Negative Energy and the Command Undead bonus feat._ *Dread Might:* At 4th level, the Death Knight gains the ability to enhance their physical power with necromantic energy. A number of times per day equal to their Charisma modifier, the Death Knight may gain a profane bonus equal to half their class level to their Strength. This bonus lasts for one round per class level. 
_This ability replaces the 4th level Necromantic Talent_ *Medium Armor:* At 5th level, the Death Knight gains proficiency with medium armor, and may cast Dread Necromancer spells without arcane spell failure chance while wearing medium armor. They still incur the normal penalties for casting while wearing heavy armor or shields. 
_This ability replaces Undead Mastery (Minor)_ *Dread Resilience:* At 8th level, the Death Knight gains the ability to enhance their endurance with necromantic energy. A number of times per day equal to their Charisma modifier, the Death Knight may gain temporary hit points equal to (1/4 level x Cha). These temporary hit points last for one minute per class level. The Death Knight may use Dread Resilience and Dread Might together, and may activate them together as a move action. 
_This ability replaces the 8th level Advanced Learning_ *Death Rides...:* At 10th level, the Death Knight gains an undead mount, which they may call or dismiss at will as a full-round action. The mount functions similarly to the mount a paladin gains through their _divine bond_ ability, with the following exceptions:
The mount has a slam attack appropriate for its size, which deals additional damage equal to the Death Knight's Charnel Strike.The mount counts as an undead creatureThe mount does not gain the celestial creature template
_This ability replaces Undead Mastery (Lesser) and the 10th level Necromantic Talent_ *Dread Armor:* At 12th level, the Death Knight's body begins to take on the traits of an undead creature, making it more difficult to harm them. They gain a natural armor bonus equal to half their level. 
_This ability replaces the 12th level Advanced Learning_ *Heavy Armor:* At 15th level, the Death Knight gains proficiency with heavy armor and shields (but not tower shields), and may cast Dread Necromancer spells without arcane spell failure chance while wearing heavy armor or shields. They still incur the normal penalties while wearing a tower shield.
_This ability replaces Undead Mastery (Greater)_ *On a Pale Horse:* At 20th level, the Death Knight becomes a nigh-unstoppable harbinger of death itself. Their type changes to undead, and they gain channel resistance +6. They may move at their normal speed while wearing armor of any type, and any weapon they wield is considered to have a threat range of 18-20 before any modifiers to the weapon's threat range, such as Improved Critical or the _keen_ property. 
In addition, they gain the dullahan's _Death's Calling_ ability (DC 10 + 1/2 level + Cha), which they can use a number of times per day equal to their Charisma modifier. 
_This ability replaces Undead Ascension_ *Necromantic Talents:* The Death Knight may not select Extra Charnel Touch, Skeletal Guardian, or Necromantic Familiar as one of their talents. They may choose to select a combat feat that they qualify for in place of a talent, and count their fighter level as half their Death Knight level for determining which feats they qualify for.


((Dread Necromancer that sacrifices some of their magic capabilities for physical combat))

*Grave Stalker*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Base Attack Bonus*: The Grave Stalker's BAB is equal to 3/4 his class level.
_This replaces Channel Negative Energy and Command Undead_*Grave Strike*: The Grave Stalker can aim a blow charged with negative energy a creature's vitals for additional damage if he can catch them unaware. This ability functions like a Rogue's sneak attack, dealing 1d6 extra damage (regular damage) against an enemy that is flanked by the Grave Stalker or denied their Dex bonus to their AC; the damage increases by 1d6 at every odd level, up to a maximum of 10d6 at 19th level. Grave Strike and Sneak Attack stack, but Grave Stalker levels do *not* stack with Rogue levels (or levels in any other class that gains sneak attack) for determining the strength of Grave Strike or Sneak Attack.
The negative energy imbued into a Grave Stalker's Grave Strike grants the ability an additional effect: Any creature slain with Grave Strike rises as an undead creature under the Grave Stalker's control one round later. No material components are required; the effect uses the negative energy imbued in the attack and the last remnants of the slain creature's life force to animate the body. Undead created with Grave Strike count toward the total number of HD the Grave Stalker can animate and control using _Animate Dead_.
At 4th level, the animation effect functions as _Lesser Animate Dead_, and can animate creatures with HD up to half the Grave Stalker's level.At 8th level, the number of HD that the Grave Stalker can animate increases to be equal to his level.At 12th level, Grave Strike functions as Animate Dead rather than Lesser Animate Dead; he can animate a creature up to twice his level in HD, or he can animate a creature whose HD is up to his level as a variant undead.At 16th level, the Grave Stalker may animate a creature with up to twice his HD, and may choose to animate them as a variant undeadAt 20th level, the Grave Stalker may choose to animate a creature slain by Grave Strike as if he were casting _Create Undead_; if he does, the undead is automatically under his control upon animating. 
_This ability replaces Charnel Touch_*Grave Shadow:* The Grave Stalker gains a bonus equal to half his class level (minimum +1) to all Stealth checks; this bonus increases to +1 per class level while in a graveyard or tomb. 
_This ability replaces Channel Negative Energy_*Stalking Dead:* At 5th level, the Grave Stalker's undead become more adept at stealth and ambush combat. Undead the Grave Stalker controls gain a +2 bonus to Dexterity and Stealth, and they gain a sneak attack when attacking an opponent that is flanked or denied its Dex bonus to its AC. Undead the Grave Stalker controls count as having a rogue level equal to 1/4 their HD for the purposes of determining the undead's sneak attack damage. 
At 10th level, the Dexterity and Stealth bonuses increase to +4, and the Grave Stalker's undead count as having a rogue level equal to 1/2 their HD for determining sneak attack damage.
At 15th level, the Dexterity and Stealth bonuses increase to +6, and the Grave Stalker's undead count as having a rogue level equal to their HD for determining sneak attack damage.
At 20th level, the Dexterity and Stealth bonuses increase to +8, and the Grave Stalker's undead may use any of the rogue talents their master possesses that modify the damage or effect of their sneak attack (they still face the normal restrictions, such as not being able to apply more than one Strike talent to their sneak attack). 
_This ability replaces Undead Mastery_*Rogue Talent:* The Grave Stalker may select one of the following rogue talents in place of a necromantic talent, though he must meet any prerequisites (the Grave Stalker counts as having a rogue level equal to his Grave Stalker level for meeting the prerequisites): Befuddling Strike, Bleeding Attack, Distracting Attack, Offensive Defense, Powerful Sneak, Slow Reactions, Underhanded, Crippling Strike, Deadly Sneak, Hamstring Strike.



((Necromancer/Rogue-ish combination))

----------


## Dyhmas

Just wanted to say this is an amazing class. I always liked the original class but always felt that it lacked something. It was your version that got me into making my Necromantic Gentleman (accompanied by his late wife). I got out of lurking just to say that. Eagerly hoping for the new Archetypes.

More into the class:

-I have played it on a short campaign, from levels 4 to 9 (very fast leveling, I know), and I gotta say I simply loved the Skeletal Guardian (especially usefull since my group had no real frontliner). I oftenly just supported my skeletal guardian with healing while debuffing enemies and using SoD/SoS.

-Altough I haven't played this class since lvl 1 and haven't got up to lvl 10, I feel that it has a very linear balance, as in I never felt overpowered in comparison to my other group mates, nor have I felt too big a step in power from one level to another. Wich is pretty much the point of this specialized casting classes, right?

-I think that at no point have I used any blasting, and that I get somewhat of a Diablo 2 vibe from it, wich is quite pleasantly nostalgic. No idea if that was intended or not, tho. I'm very sad that I haven't got far enough to use the Wall of Bones spell. In fact, before you posted it, I had created a minor (so to speak) version of it, that my DM approved, as well as an "effigy" spell, that created a totem with a fear aura (very usefull battlefield controlling), made of the bones of my slain foes (material component).

Anyway, this is my second post on the foruns, sorry if it wasn't helpfull. Keep up the outstanding work.

-Dyhmas

----------


## Diachronos

Okay, so Death Knight is done, might need a little tweaking though. 

I'm still working out ideas for White Necromancer and Grave Stalker.

----------


## Diachronos

Grave Stalker is done for the most part, just need some feedback on whether its abilities need modification. 

And I had to change the name of the White Necromancer Archetype; I hadn't realized that there was already a White Necromancer class.

----------


## Diachronos

*Spoiler: Corpsegrafter: Dread Necromancer that focuses on enhancing their undead minions, and eventually modifying themselves with new abilities*
Show


*Spells:* A Corpsegrafter's spellcasting ability is more limited than that of a typical Dread Necromancer. She uses the spells-per-day progression of a bard, and can't cast any Dread Necromancer spell above 6th level (she may still cast 7th, 8th, and 9th level Dread Necromancer spells through the use of spell trigger and spell completion items with a successful Use Magic Device check). _This replaces the normal Dread Necromancer spell feature._*Skills:* The Corpsegrafter adds Heal to her list of class skills.*Corpsegraft:* A Corpsegrafter can modify her undead minions, enhancing their abilities or granting them entirely new ones. She possesses a number of "grafting points" that she may use to grant evolutions to an undead creature as if it were a summoner's eidolon; the evolutions may be applied to the undead creature either before or after it has been animated/created. Corpsegrafter levels count as Summoner levels for the purposes of determining an evolution's strength and which ones can be taken, and undead creatures automatically count as having the _Undead Appearance_ evolution.
The Corpsegrafter's grafting points count toward the total number of HD that she can control with Animate Dead (for example, the _Rend_ evolution costs 2 grafting points, so it uses up 2 HD of her Animate Dead limit), and the total number of grafting points applied to her undead creatures may not exceed half of her total Animate Dead limit; essentially, she may have no more than twice her level in grafting points applied to her undead creatures at any given time. Evolutions granted to an undead creature cease to count toward her Animate Dead limit once the creature is destroyed. 
Applying an evolution requires 8 hours of work and 50g of materials (normally flesh and/or bones, but other body parts and materials may be needed for more "exotic" modifications) per grafting point. 
The following evolutions may be applied using a Corpsegrafter's grafting points:
1-point: Bleed, Improved Damage, Magic Attacks, Pincers, Resistance, Slam, Slippery, Sticky, Sting, Tail, Tail Slap, Tentacle, Unnatural Aura, Wing Buffet2-point: Ability Increase, Channel Resistance, Energy Attacks, Extra HD (increases HD by 1 for hit points, BAB, saves, skills, and ability DCs), Flight (_may spend additional points for increased fly speed, but not to make flight magical_), Gore, Rake, Sickening, Tremorsense3-point: Frightful Presence, See In Darkness, Swallow Whole, Web4-point: Breath Weapon, Fast Healing, Large, Lifesense, Spell Resistance

Additionally, the Corpsegrafter may apply any Necrocraft modification (_Bestiary 4_, page 200), using a number of graft points equal to the listed number of construction points. 

_This replaces Charnel Touch_*Grafting Expertise:* The Corpsegrafter's experience at modifying undead creatures enables her to do so at a faster pace. At 5th level, the time required to apply an evolution is reduced to 4 hours per grafting point. This is further reduced to 2 hours at 10th level, 1 hour at 15th level, and 30 minutes at 20th level. 
In addition, at 5th level she always has a small reserve of grafting materials at hand. Each day, she possesses materials equal to 10g per Corpsegrafter level; this increases to 25g per level at 10th level, and 50g per level at 15th level. 
_This replaces Undead Mastery_*Self-Graft:* At 10th level, the Corpsegrafter gains the ability to modify her own body in the same way that she grafts her undead creatures; she may select any evolution she meets the prerequisites for except for _Head_ and _Extra HD_, and counts as having _Undead Appearance_ for determining which evolutions she may take. A self-graft consumes the normal amount of material components and grafting points, but requires 16 hours of work per grafting point. Additionally, as applying the graft requires extensive surgery to properly attach, she takes (1d4 + grafting point cost of the evolution) points of Constitution damage when applying a self-graft; due to knowing her own limits, she may not apply a self-graft if her current Con score is lower than (5 + point cost of the evolution). Constitution damage taken due to a self-graft heals over time as normal, but is more difficult to heal through magic; magical effects that heal ability damage only heal 1 point at a time.  
At 15th level, the Corpsegrafter gets better at minimizing the damage to herself when applying a self-graft; she only deals 1d4 points of Con damage with each evolution, though she may still not apply it if her Con score is less than 5.
At 20th level, the Corpsegrafter only deals 1 point of Con damage to herself with each evolution she applies to herself, regardless of the point cost (she still may not reduce her Con score to less than 1). Applying a self-graft now only takes 8 hours of work per point. 
_This replaces Advanced Learning and Craft Wondrous Item_*Graftmaster:* At 20th level, the Corpsegrafter


It still needs a capstone, and some other parts might still need a little work (like balancing out how to effectively do the materials for the grafting and some undead-themed evolutions, like a vampire's blood drain), but I think it's mostly done. 

Other ideas I have at the moment are Soulshaper (focused on working with souls and incorporeal undead) and Gray Necromancer (sort of like a dedicated healer for both living and undead creatures), but they're not quite fleshed out.

I'm also debating over a talent that would make it easier for them to control undead creatures they find or that they animate with Create (Greater) Undead. Probably something like an "Undead Empathy" (with a higher DC for mindless undead), or something that lets them control something they make with Create Undead using their Animate Dead HD limit. Thoguhts?

----------


## infinitetech

i know this is a bit of an odd suggestion, but it does have very valid spells... have you ever read through the call of Cthulhu book? the spells are quite cool, but very dark, also very glad this is being brought back

----------


## Diachronos

> i know this is a bit of an odd suggestion, but it does have very valid spells... have you ever read through the call of Cthulhu book? the spells are quite cool, but very dark, also very glad this is being brought back


I haven't, but I'll take a look and see if I can find anythibg that fits the class.

----------


## infinitetech

oh, trust me you will like the spell list, mwahhaha, ask for a type of spell and ill send you some examples

----------


## Lord_Velysarn

I absolutely LOVE this.
I modded DN to a PF game I play in over a year ago, and it looks very similar to this, albeit this conversion is more polished than mine. Lol

The archetypes created are fantastic, especially the Grave Stalker. I may just show this to my DM and reroll as a Grave Stalker DN. Thank you so much for your efforts, know that they are appreciated and being used!

----------


## Falco1029

I just found this, and wanted to say it's the best DN conversion I've found. You give it the flexibility of a Pathfinder class (Necromantic talents), you give them the extra skillpoints needed, you fix the spell list and give it a few pathfinder-based spells that make sense (Undead anatomy, Blood money, lesser animate dead), and successfully transfer all of its features in a way that makes sense for Pathfinder (Channel Negative Energy, Command Undead). I've seen a few others but this is by far the best one I've seen so far, kudos.

----------


## Diachronos

Thanks for all the feedback!

----------


## NeoSeraphi

Bumping _Lesser animate dead_ down to a 1st level spell improves its power significantly at all levels due to one thing in particular: its opportunity cost. Because you've made it compete with spell slots that could otherwise be used for spells like _bane_, _ray of enfeeblement_, and _inflict light wounds_, which are mostly only good early game, rather than _vomit swarm_, _false life_, _ghoul touch_, and _ray of weakness_, which retain some usefulness at all levels, you have effectively turned _lesser animate dead_ into the dread necromancer's core animating spell. That's not its intended use. Its intended use is to make necromancers not have to wait until 5th level to start animating, but they should _not_ start animating at 1st level. That's why WotC made the _summon undead_ line, so that necromancers could feel like they had some undead flavor early but still had to burn reasonable spell slots for the power that animation granted them.

It sucks that a necromancer can't animate companions at level one. But animation is a higher level of magic. It's something to work towards. It's not something a person should be able to do just by picking up a book and learning how to cast _magic missile_. The effect of _lesser animate dead_ is *permanent*. It's much stronger than any other first level spell or spell slot that could be used there.

----------


## NeoSeraphi

You should not give the Death Knight full BAB at will. First of all, it's really awkward phrasing. "If the Death Knight is altering his attack with his bonus damage that he can use at-will, then his BAB changes and grants him more iterative attacks. Somehow."

Second, even if that is what you really want, then you should use the baseline for PF. The magus is the PF's sword and sorcery baseline. The duskblade does not exist in PF, so having a full caster with full BAB is just too strong for this particular edition. Now, if you'd like, you could do this in a way that isn't awkward and simply have the Death Knight's BAB be 3/4 progression instead of 1/2, and have that replace the Channel Negative Energy/Command Undead instead. That way you don't get the awkward "I only get extra attacks through the power of undeath" wording.

----------


## Falco1029

> Bumping _Lesser animate dead_ down to a 1st level spell improves its power significantly at all levels due to one thing in particular: its opportunity cost. Because you've made it compete with spell slots that could otherwise be used for spells like _bane_, _ray of enfeeblement_, and _inflict light wounds_, which are mostly only good early game, rather than _vomit swarm_, _false life_, _ghoul touch_, and _ray of weakness_, which retain some usefulness at all levels, you have effectively turned _lesser animate dead_ into the dread necromancer's core animating spell. That's not its intended use. Its intended use is to make necromancers not have to wait until 5th level to start animating, but they should _not_ start animating at 1st level. That's why WotC made the _summon undead_ line, so that necromancers could feel like they had some undead flavor early but still had to burn reasonable spell slots for the power that animation granted them.
> 
> It sucks that a necromancer can't animate companions at level one. But animation is a higher level of magic. It's something to work towards. It's not something a person should be able to do just by picking up a book and learning how to cast _magic missile_. The effect of _lesser animate dead_ is *permanent*. It's much stronger than any other first level spell or spell slot that could be used there.


Remember that animate dead scales with level, so at level 1 you have a couple of 2HD (at most) skeletons running around, and that's if you're willing to spend 100gp of your meager level 1 gold on onyx to raise them to start with. Hirelings are still viable at level 1-2, so speaking by comparison, it's not too big a deal, I wouldn't think.

EDIT: As for opportunity costs, in early game it's significant that it's competing with level 1 spells, whereas later in the game it wouldn't often be taking up spell slots for either spell level very often, and it'd be one out of quite a few. Most dread necromancers, in my experience, animate something once a session or so, unless they're putting together a makeshift army.

----------


## NeoSeraphi

> Remember that animate dead scales with level, so at level 1 you have a couple of 2HD (at most) skeletons running around, and that's if you're willing to spend 100gp of your meager level 1 gold on onyx to raise them to start with. Hirelings are still viable at level 1-2, so speaking by comparison, it's not too big a deal, I wouldn't think.


The difference is that the dread necromancer has access to the _blood money_ spell at 1st level. So no, it doesn't cost them a cent.

Not to mention, the main difference between hirelings and skeletons:

Immunity to all mind-affecting abilities
Immune to poison, sleep, paralysis, stunning, ability damage, physical ability penalties, ability drain, death effects and anything that requires a Fortitude save that doesn't also affect objects.
Cannot say no to the caster. Will voluntarily put itself in danger.




> EDIT: As for opportunity costs, in early game it's significant that it's competing with level 1 spells, whereas later in the game it wouldn't often be taking up spell slots for either spell level very often, and it'd be one out of quite a few. Most dread necromancers, in my experience, animate something once a session or so, unless they're putting together a makeshift army.


You can't compare it to tables you've seen before, because dread necromancers have access to _animate dead_ as a second level spell, so their opportunity cost is higher. Unless you've seen someone play a late game necromancer who could burn a 1st level spell slot to cast _animate dead_, there's no telling how often it would come up in play.

----------


## magman

Wow! This is one of the best updates/conversions i've ever seen! Congrats!!

I tried to make this update in a Dread Necromancer class in Hero Labs - Pathfinder, i will upload the archive here for anyone that want to use, when i finish reviewing! I really do not know much about sripting, but i think it is at least viable to play.

If anyone wanna make a better version go on, i don't mind at all!

----------


## Jeffrey

> [LIST]
> [*]Elf - Add one spell from the wizard spell list to the Dread Necromancer's spells known; the spell must be at least one level lower than the highest level spell the Dread Necromancer can cast. The spell is treated as being one level higher. 
> [*]Drow -


Does the Drow not get a class bonus, or is it the same a s the elf?

----------


## Cyrus_Mortis

> _Undead Guardian:_
> The Dread Necromancer obtains an undead minion (a human warrior skeleton or human warrior zombie) that serves her. Obtaining the guardian involves a 24-hour ritual and 100gp worth of materials. 
> At first, the guardian is completely typical, but it gains power as the Dread Necromancer gains levels. The guardian has a number of Hit Dice equal to the necromancers HD. It also receives a bonus to its natural armor equal to one-half the Dread Necromancers HD, and a bonus equal to one-third of the Dread Necromancers class level to its Strength and Dexterity scores.
> The Undead Guardian has an Intelligence score equal to (5 + 1/2 its master's HD). 
> * *Special:* A Dread Necromancer who selects the Undead Guardian talent may not select the Necromantic Familiar talent.


Hey, I love this class!!
*
I have two quick questions:
*
It says "warrior" skeleton or zombie... is that just the standard or is that a skeleton with the npc warrior class?
Does the skeleton or zombie have to be regular or can you make it a variant when you create it(ie: fast zombie, bloody skeleton)?

----------


## Cyrus_Mortis

Hello, 

I thought of what seems like a reasonable feat for the Dread Necromancer

I would appreciate any feedback

*Name:** Necromantic Mastery
*
*Prerequisites:* Spell focus(Necromancy), Undead Mastery, Dread Necromancer Level 5, either Undead Guardian or Undead Familiar Necromantic Talent. (possibly Corpsecrafter as an additional pre-req.)

*Normal:*
The dread Necromancer cannot choose both Undead Familiar and Undead Guardian Necromantic Talent, The Undead Guardian is either a skeleton or zombie without variant.
*
Effect:*
This feat allows the Dread Necromancer to take both the Undead Guardian and Undead Familiar Necromantic Talents.

This feat also allows the Dread Necromancer to use a Variant of Zombie or Skeleton when creating it's guardian for an additional 400 gold worth of materials used in its creation. If already created the Dread Necromancer can upgrade its Guardian into a variant using another 8 hour ritual costing 500gold (If being upgraded the original 100 spent on its creation doesn't count towards the upgrade cost).

EDIT:
I thought of another more general caster feat.. sorry if something like it already exists... not sure about prerequsites

Name: Energy Focus

Prerequisites: Channel Energy Class ability, or ability to cast arcane spells; Spell focus(any)

Effect:
When taking this feat the player chooses an energy type from the following: acid, electicity, cold, fire, positive, negative.
If the prerequisites are met with Channel energy the energy type is the same as their class. If the character has both arcane spells and channel energy they can choose any energy type.

For the chosen energy type the caster recieves a +1 damage bonus per die on all spells of that energy type.

----------


## The_Fallen_one

Undead Crafting: Often a Necromancer wants to infuse elements of two or more bodies, or rearrange the elements of a corpse to better suit her purpose before animating bodies as undead or constructs such as golems. In most cases, Necromancers build undead to be servants & soldiers; however, In some cases, Necromancers want a special type of undead like a Fiery Skeleton as some of these undead can be used for simple tasks like lighting the way in a dark hallway. In order to do this, one must take a spell of the element they are trying to infuse in the corpse and weave it in a delicate way during the creation of the undead. Stronger magics have a stronger effect on the creation of the undead. Stack with the listed feats effects.
Feat - Corpsecrafter 
Special Only to this craft line are these feats below and this book.{ Libris Mortis } These feats can also be the list of bonus feats.
Corpsecrafter  Feat  D&D Tools
Bolster Resistance  Feat  D&D Tools
Deadly Chill  Feat  D&D Tools
Destruction Retribution  Feat  D&D Tools
Hardened Flesh  Feat  D&D Tools
Nimble Bones  Feat  D&D Tools
Craft Skill - Corpsecraft 

Corpse crafting allows you to apply special modifiers to undead creatures already animate and under your control, using components from other corpses and complex magical rituals. While this can produce vastly superior unliving servants, the process is not without its risks. Much as with Craft skills, progress is made incrementally- rather than the tiny rate of mundane crafting, your progress per day on a Corpsecraft project is equal to your roll x 25gp.

A single failure during this process results in the undead creature losing all progress toward the modifications you were making and being rendered unworkable as the undead is destroyed; and the materials and time are wasted.

Undead Crafting Rules

Crafting of Undead requires Black Onyx Gems worth 25gp Per Hit Dice of the undead creature. Crafting DC is (10 + Hit Dice Bonus + Crafting Modifier). 
Undead lists of undead creation are listed by spell in this link.
Undead List

Overwhelming flow: the more black onyx gem you use that 100 gp worth to add 1 HD. Each HD you add costs x2 then the last. [Undead 1HD12]
100 gp of black onyx gem
Add the Extra HD to the Dc
At creation or Modification as the undead get 3/4 of the Hit points

Exchange Limbs: Removing limbs from the body transferring it to another undead/body has to be the same or one size category bigger or smaller size typing/natural weapon.
500 GP per & Arm of equal size or one size category bigger or smaller.
+2 DC
Can be applied after animating/creating

Convergence : Allows your undead to gain a class level in exchange of hit-dice. Only intelligence undead with 6 int or more can gain class level. Undead must still abide by the rule of the class.  Undead with high intelligence can apply for magic classes. Undead with 9 or lower classes can apply for example Fighter, Monk, Paladin, Anti-Paladin. [Lower int they can't cast spell if there casting mod in the negatives]
500 gp worth per HD
+5 DC
Can be applied when creating or after animating

Lifesense
The creature notices and locates living creatures within 60 feet, as if it had blindsight. Also Living Creatures give off a light outline of their body. Invisible creatures would give off a distorted outline still giving a 50% miss chance. When seen a creature that is living with lifesense that trying to sneak attack doesn't count flat footed.
750 GP [gm determine items needed]

Adding Limbs grafted Limb: Adding grafted to the body
Grafted Limb cost GP & Arm of equal size or one size category bigger or smaller
+5 DC
Requires Graft & Graft Feat
Can be applied after animating/creating

Integrated or Improved Natural Weapons: Adding different natural attacks to the undead on top of the ones they already have Or Improved Natural Weapons damage dice. Improves the Natural Weapons damage by one dice higher.
Changing Natural Weapons 250 GP
Improved Damage 500 GP
+7 DC
Require 2 bodies each with different natural attacks.
Can be applied after animating/creating


Harden Flesh and bone: Tanning and hardening the flesh and bone giving +2 Natural Armor 
+2 = 4000 GP, +4 = 16,000 GP, +6 = 360,000 GP, +8 = 640,000 GP, +10 = 1,000,000 GP,+12 = 1,440,000 GP,+14 = 1,960,000GP,+16 = 2,560,000GP,+18 = 3,240,000 GP,+20 = 4,000,000 GP
+4 to DC
Require Day long process per HD of curing bone and drying flesh 
Can be applied after animating/creating

Strengthening Bones: Melding two bodies together adding a +4 Enhancement Bonus Bonus to Str 
+2 = 4000 GP, +4 = 16,000 GP, +6 = 36,000 GP, +8 = 640,000 GP, +10 = 1,000,000 GP,+12 = 1,440,000 GP,+14 = 1,960,000GP,+16 = 2,560,000GP,+18 = 3,240,000 GP,+20 = 4,000,000 GP
+4 DC
Require 2 bodies
Require Day long process per HD of stress testing and melding
Bring the DC down by two if you can cast Bulls Strength (Once Only at Creation)
Can be applied after animating/created


Flexible Bones: Soaking the bones over time giving bones more flexibility adding a +4 Enhancement Bonus to Dex
+2 = 4000 GP, +4 = 16,000 GP, +6 = 36,000 GP, +8 = 640,000 GP, +10 = 1,000,000 GP,+12 = 1,440,000 GP,+14 = 1,960,000GP,+16 = 2,560,000GP,+18 = 3,240,000 GP,+20 = 4,000,000 GP
+4 DC
Require Day long process per HD of soaking and curing the bones
Bring the DC down by two if you can cast Cats Grace (Once Only at Creation)
Can be applied after animating/creating


Cunning Insight: *Must be animated already* The undead studies overtime, planning and reading, granting +4 Enhancement Bonus to Int
+2 = 4000 GP, +4 = 16,000 GP, +6 = 36,000 GP, +8 = 640,000 GP, +10 = 1,000,000 GP,+12 = 1,440,000 GP,+14 = 1,960,000GP,+16 = 2,560,000GP,+18 = 3,240,000 GP,+20 = 4,000,000 GP
+5 DC
Require Day long process per HD of studying and planning
Bring the DC down by three if you can cast Foxs Cunning (Once Only at Creation)  
Can be applied after animating/created


Mental Fortitude: *Must be animated already* The undead fights for control against your wills & command, slowly gaining more will power of its own. As it is attempting to fully break control, it learns from its experiences granting it a +4 Enhancement Bonus to Wis 
+2 = 4000 GP, +4 = 16,000 GP, +6 = 36,000 GP, +8 = 640,000 GP, +10 = 1,000,000 GP,+12 = 1,440,000 GP,+14 = 1,960,000GP,+16 = 2,560,000GP,+18 = 3,240,000 GP,+20 = 4,000,000 GP
+5 DC 
Require Day long process per HD of trying to grow its will power
Bring the DC down by three if you can cast Owls Wisdom (Once Only at Creation)
Can be applied after animating/creating



Infusing Inspiration: *Must be animated already* The Undead trains to speak with the little it has for voice and sounds, granting it a +4 Enhancement Bonus to Cha 
+2 = 4000 GP, +4 = 16,000 GP, +6 = 36,000 GP, +8 = 640,000 GP, +10 = 1,000,000 GP,+12 = 1,440,000 GP,+14 = 1,960,000GP,+16 = 2,560,000GP,+18 = 3,240,000 GP,+20 = 4,000,000 GP
+5 DC
Require Day long process per HD of forming sound and words into a sentence
Bring the DC down by three if you can cast Eagle's Splendor (Once Only at Creation) 
Can be applied after animating/creating


Channeling Tolerance: The undead feeds on the necromancers life force, bestowing 1 temporary negative level that lasts until taking a long rest.  This energy grants the undead to Channel Resistance/Turning/Rebuking.
+2 = 4000 GP, +4 = 16,000 GP, +6 = 36,000 GP, +8 = 640,000 GP, +10 = 1,000,000 GP,+12 = 1,440,000 GP,+14 = 1,960,000GP,+16 = 2,560,000GP,+18 = 3,240,000 GP,+20 = 4,000,000 GP
+8 DC 
Must be able to cast enveration & must be an 8th level caster
Can be applied after animating/created


Energy Infusion: Infuses an energy type (Earth, Cold, Fire, Air), (Positive & Negative) to the undead granting it immunity to that particular element.  Two types of energy may be infused to the undead.(Vile,Bleeding can be added) [2d6 of energy type picked] [Undead count as double hitdice against control cap]
1st  - 5,000 GP Per Energy
2nd - 30,000 GP Per Energy
+10 to DC per Energy
Maybe reduce by four if you have the element that matches in a spell
Requires a 9th level caster & sacrificing a 5th level spell slot during creation of the corresponding element per energy infused. Cant regain the spell slot until HD weeks.
Cannot infuse elements that counteract each other.
Cold vs Fire
Air vs Earth
Only at Creation
As they gain new immunities and weakness as they will take 1.5x more damage from elements that oppose them.


Reshaping Features: Allows you to change the undead limbs & parts around, switching and rearranging them. Crafter may add different size limbs to the undead. Example: Adding Huge skeleton arm on a medium skeleton. Doing this has a 5% chance of the undead being destroyed.
20,000 GP
+5 DC 
The undead must be already animated  
Can be applied after animating/creating




Combining Bodies: Allowing you to combine bodies to make the size category bigger. Only at Creation.
Four small corpses can make One medium undead.
+1 DC
1000 GP
Three medium corpses can make One Large undead
+2 DC
5000 GP
Two large corpses can make One Huge undead.
+3 DC
25,000 GP
Two Huge corpses can make One Gargantuan undead.
+4 DC
50,000 GP
Two Gargantuan corpses can make One Colossal undead
+6 DC
100,000 GP

Variation Undead: Adding templates to variations of undead creations takes time and skill as it doubles the Hit Dice of the Undead in the DC. Undead Must have more than 5 HD to use. Also Player must be able to cast an Animate Undead. [Undead count as double hitdice against control cap]
                         10 + HD X2 = DC
Example Wight 10 + 9 HD 
Changes to 10 + 18 = 28 DC
Only at Creation
Needs GM Approval First.


Undead who dont have a creative process listed can be made or have special circumstances. Only with Create Greater Undead [Undead count as double hitdice against control cap]
DC 15 + HD = DC
Only at Creation
Needs GM Approval First.














Necromantic Talents
Dark Brewing  - Allow undead to gain the benefits of potions.

Undeath curse - The undead you make apply a curse [10+½ Master HD+ Cha Mod]. On a successful save the curse doesn't take effect for the next 24 hours even if another undead hit them. On an unsuccessful the Curse of undeath apply, once killed they raise 1d4+1 round as a random undead physical or incorporeal equal to the size.Good Alignment takes a -4 in a desecrated area, in a consecrated area they gain +4.

Dual Guardians - Allow you to have two Undead Guardians as the cost of the ritual to bring them back  is time two for each. 100GP x2 with a ritual  time of 48 hours now for them to return. Undead Allow to be a guardian are now Wights, Ghoul, Ghast, Zombie, & Skeletons. 



Necromantic Talents
Dark Brewing  - Allow undead to gain the benefits of potions.

Undeath curse - The undead you make apply a curse [10+½ Master HD+ Cha Mod]. On a successful save the curse doesn't take effect for the next 24 hours even if another undead hit them. On an unsuccessful the Curse of undeath apply, once killed they raise 1d4+1 round as a random undead physical or incorporeal equal to the size.Good Alignment takes a -4 in a desecrated area, in a consecrated area they gain +4.

Item&Spell/Item&Spells Updates

Undead Lieutenant
Necromancy
Level: Sorcerer 3, Wizard 3, Dread Necromancer 3, Cleric/Oracle 3
Components: V, S,
Casting Time: 1 Standard Action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Target: One undead creature; see text
Duration: Permanent 
Saving Throw: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless)
You cast your spell on the foul creature, Giving it a command over undead you control.
You empower the subject undead with the authority of command over undead in your control. The targeted undead must have Intelligence 5 or higher. Undead under your control obey the target undead as if it were you. You can give orders to the undead normally, superseding the orders of the subject of this spell. The number of undead that can be controlled is ½ Caster normal control. The caster may transfer undead under the Lieutenant. If the undead that is transferred cant have more than the lieutenant. If the target undead creature is destroyed, the spell ends.
You can have only one undead lieutenant at any time.

Rod of Undead Mastery

Price 12,000gp

{If Cursed}
Character hair changes to White-ish Gray as they keep the item on them. While Rod of Undead Mastery used the eyes of the skull to glow with light cold blue. The item gives off Moderate Necromancy Aura.
[Nothing can mask the curse's effects.]


This metal rod is carved to resemble a stack of miniature skulls. 

Anyone who holds the rod can control twice as many undead as he normally could for Undead control caps.


While holding the rod it doubles the duration of command undead. As you may Command Undead your Channeling Class Level + Cha. As if the undead does meet more than your character level it is allowed another save to break free from the caster command. You also get a +4 to command Undead & apply opposed Charisma check whenever your orders conflict. This item has to attuning to you're character as it merges with you soul essences. Takes 1d8 days.

Command Undead DC is Now 10 + CL + Cha.

Example: For instance, normally a caster can not control more than HD of undead than four times his caster level, but while holding the rod, he can control eight times his caster level of the undead.


Strong necromancy; CL 12th; Craft wondrous items, Desecrate, Class ability to channel negative energy, Command Undead; Crafting Price 6,000gp

Feral Smite Training (Combat) [Feat]

You were taught how to smite your enemies using your natural weapons from your racial ability or class feature.
Prerequisite: Smite ability or Charnel Strike, Weapon Focus with selected natural weapon.
Benefit: Choose one of your natural weapons. While using the selected natural weapon, you can apply your smite ability to your natural weapons attack.this feat can be taken multiple times for each natural weapon. 

Skin Suit Rune

Cost: 50 GP
You can cloak your unnatural form beneath a veil of flesh and blood.
Prerequisite(s): Int 6, undead creature that was originally humanoid.
Benefit(s): As a full-round action, you can cloak your body in a thin, fleshy suit that gives you the appearance of yourself as a young adult humanoid. Your appearance changes as per alter self, but this feat doesnt adjust your ability scores or grant any new abilities. When so disguised, you cannot use energy drain or ability damage with your undead special attacks (such as a wight or vampires slam attacks) without destroying the suit. While wearing a skin suit, your alignment is masked as though by a constant undetectable alignment spell, and you have the aura of a living creature instead of an undead creature for the purposes of detect undead and similar effects. Skinsuit can also suppress Aura of evil if an undead has an evil aura. 
Finally, if you take lethal damage while wearing your skin suit, you must succeed at a Reflex save with a DC equal to the amount of lethal damage or the skin suit is destroyed.Once destroyed it takes an hour to recover. DC: 0 + lethal damage = DC Save

Requiem [Feat]

General

Your bardic music [raging song, rage powers] affects undead creatures.

Prerequisite
Perform (any) 3 ranks,
Bardic music or Raging song or Rage power feature

Benefit
You can extend the effects of your mind-affecting bardic music [raging song, rage powers] and virtuoso's performance abilities so that they influence even the undead. All bardic music effects on undead creatures have only half the duration they normally would against the living.

Normal
Undead are usually immune to mind-influencing effects.


Undead Guardian: {Updated}
The Dread Necromancer obtains an undead minion (a human warrior skeleton [skeleton variant] or human warrior zombie[zombie variant]) that serves her. Obtaining the guardian involves a 24-hour ritual and 100gp worth of materials.
At first, the guardian is completely typical, but it gains power as the Dread Necromancer gains levels. The guardian has a number of Hit Dice equal to the necromancers HD. It also receives a bonus to its natural armor equal to one-half the Dread Necromancers HD, and a bonus equal to one-third of the Dread Necromancers class level to its Strength and Dexterity scores. Also gain bonus from dread necromancer feats & talents. As they are the only undead that get a class level.
The Undead Guardian has an Intelligence score equal to (5 + its master's HD).
* Special: A Dread Necromancer who selects the Undead Guardian talent may not select the Necromantic Familiar talent. [This can be picked at 1st as it allow you to have protector at level 1.][Corpse-crafter & Undead Mastery can stack.]

Undead Master
You can marshal vast armies of the undead to serve you.

Prerequisites: Spell focus (necromancy), the ability to cast animate dead or command undead(Rebuke Undead).

Benefit: When you cast animate dead or use the Command Undead feat(Rebuke Undead), you are considered to be four levels higher when determining the number of Hit Dice you animate. When you cast command undead, your duration is doubled.

Command Undead
Using foul powers of necromancy, you can command undead creatures, making them into your servants.

Prerequisites: Channel negative energy class feature.

Benefit: As a standard action, you can use one of your uses of channel negative energy to enslave undead within 30 feet. Undead receive a Will save to negate the effect. The DC for this Will save is equal to 10 + 1/2 your cleric level + your Charisma modifier. Undead that fail their saves fall under your control, obeying your commands to the best of their ability, as if under the effects of control undead. Intelligent undead receive a new saving throw each day to resist your command. You can control any number of undead, so long as their total Hit Dice do not exceed your cleric level. If you use channel energy in this way, it has no other effect (it does not heal or harm nearby creatures). If an undead creature is under the control of another creature, you must make an opposed Charisma check whenever your orders conflict.

___

Note*: The duration, per this FAQ is permanent or until said undead is destroyed or makes the save.

----------


## The_Fallen_one

Spellstitched creatures are undead creatures that have been powerfully enhanced and fortified by arcane means. The undead gain the ability to cast spells, can resist being turned, and become more difficult to attack in melee. The process benefits undead with intelligence far more than it helps those that are mindless, since intelligent undead can discharge their spells tactically.
The outward sign that an undead creature has been spellstitched is its rune-covered body. The runes are carved into the bones of skeletal undead or tattooed on the rotting flesh of other corporeal undead. These runes may nor be immediately noticeable to an observer, appearing to be cracks in bones or wrinkles in the skin.
Spellstitched creatures can be created only by a wizard or sorcerer of sufficient level to cast the spells to be imbued in the undead's body The process for creating a spellstitched creature requires the expenditure of 1,000 gp for carving or tattooing materials as well as 500 GP for every point of Wisdom that the undead creature possesses. Undead spellcasters can spellstitch themselves. [Gold Cost total X2]
Creating A Spellstitched Creature
"Spellstitched" is a template that can be added to any corporeal undead (referred to hereafter as the base creature). The template uses all the base creature's statistics and special abilities except as noted here.
Special Attacks: A spellstitched creature retains all the special attacks of the base creature and gains the following special attack.
Spell-like Abilities: A spellstitched creature with a Wisdom score of 10 or higher ran be imbued with spell-like abilities. All spells selected must be from the schools of Conjuration, Evocation, or Necromancy. These abilities are used as if the spells were cast by a sorcerer of the same level as the number of Hit Dice the spellstitched creature possesses.
Wisdom
Example Undead
Spells Known
Times/Day
10
Skeleton, zombie
2 1st-level
4
11-12
Bodak
plus 2 2nd-level
4/4
13-14
Ghast, ghoul, wight
plus 2 3rd-level
4/4/2
15-16
Devourer
plus 24th-level
4/4/2/2
17-18
Lich
plus 2 5th-level
4/4/2/2/2
19+
Nightshade
plus 1 6th-level
4/4/2/2/2/1

Spells Known is the number of different spells the creature has access to as spell-like abilities. A creature with a Wisdom score higher than 10 gains the spells from the row on the table corresponding to its Wisdom score, and the spells from all the rows above that row.
Times/Day is the number of times per day that the creature can use spell-like abilities of a given level. The creator of the creature must decide how to allocate the spells known. Once this determination has been made for a particular ability, it cannot be changed. For instance, the sample spellstitched creature has magic missile and obscuring mist as its 1st-level spell-like abilities. It can use magic missile three times per day and obscuring mist once per day. The creator cannot later change either the spells or the times per day each can be used.
Special Qualities: A spellstitched creature retains all the special qualities of the base creature and gains the following special qualities.
Damage Reduction: A spellstitched creature with 1-3 HD has no damage reduction. 
One with 4-7 HD has DR 5/Magic; 
One with 8-11 HD has DR 10/Magic; 
One with 12 or more HD has DR 15/Magic.
Spell Resistance: A spellstitched creature has spell resistance equal to 15 + base creature's Charisma bonus. Growth with Charisma mods increases.
Turn Resistance (Ex): A spellstitched creature has +2 Channel Resistance. This value is added to the base creature's Channel Resistance (if any).
If the base creature already has one or more of these special qualities, use the better value.
Saves: Same as base creature +2.
Abilities: Same as base creature.
Skills: Same as base creature.
Feats: Same as base creature.
Climate/Terrain: Same as base creature.
Organization: Same as base creature.
Challenge Rating: Same as base creature +1.
Treasure: Same as base creature.
Alignment: Same as base creature.
Advancement: Same as base creature.

----------


## truemane

*Metamagic Mod*: what about Dread Thread Necromancer?

----------

